# The most popular dog in Chicago is.....



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Check out the link to find out which dog the American Kennel Club has put 1st


Most popular dogs in Chicago


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

You have good taste over there


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hehe I saw this the other day 

Where are they all! I rarely see any I feel like lol!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

gsdlover91 said:


> Hehe I saw this the other day
> 
> Where are they all! I rarely see any I feel like lol!


They must come from somewhat good breeding here, because I have seen only a handful in the pound. There are a few in a rescue group I know of, but besides an all breed rescue(I have looked and there isn't many to choose from)..I don't know where they are either. I do know one person in my town that owns 5 of them


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Yay!!!! I would have bet it was a small breed.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

People in Chicago have good taste, what can I say! Right llombardo?  I actually was surprised to see it was the GSD! Maybe ill see more when me and Berlin head downtown in the summer 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I saw this the other day and was very surprised. In all the time I lived in Chicago I almost never saw any GSD's. I lived in Lincoln Park near downtown. There was a huge park a block away from me and my girl Elsa was always the only GSD there.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm surprised, too. I feel like I don't see that many GSDs in the city. I wonder how they defined the boundaries of "Chicago." I would think it must have included the surrounding Metro Area.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Is the GSD Geneva?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

LifeofRiley said:


> I'm surprised, too. I feel like I don't see that many GSDs in the city. I wonder how they defined the boundaries of "Chicago." I would think it must have included the surrounding Metro Area.


I live in the suburbs and they aren't here either:crazy: I am seeing more and more of them at the pet store in spurts. I ran into a nice black/red male that got along with mine really well. There was another one and the guy was training it for protection, so he was happy that his dog was acting aggressive toward other dogs:hammerdon't ask)Two weeks ago there was a little sable in there..I had to tell my son he couldn't steal it(just kidding)


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I live in the suburbs and they aren't here either:crazy: I am seeing more and more of them at the pet store in spurts. I ran into a nice black/red male that got along with mine really well. There was another one and the guy was training it for protection, so he was happy that his dog was acting aggressive toward other dogs:hammerdon't ask)Two weeks ago there was a little sable in there..I had to tell my son he couldn't steal it(just kidding)


I live in the suburbs too and rarely see any. I know two other people who own a GSD. I have seen some in spurts at the pet store but I def see way more labs and pits and little dogs (terriers, CHIHUAHUAS's ESP)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

They are here, I have at least 10 in the neighborhood. Most of them are not social so you wouldnt see them unless you walked by and got barked at. I brought my sable girl to petsmart and the employees commented on never seeing one that color- working dog owners dont bring them to petsmart to mingle with idiots. i have to introduce her to dogs though. My girl met a huge cane corso tonight.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I want to know where they all are, too! I live in Chicago and I almost never see any GSDs around the city... I go to a lot of training classes and stores, shows, events and places where dogs are welcome too and I've only seen a handful of Shepherds at those places. I work at a vet clinic and only see a few come in there, and only one person I know owns Shepherds, she's a trainer. So where all they all hiding?
I did used to have two people in my neighborhood who owned a GSD but that was many years ago.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Someone told me the other day that the german shepherd is the most popular breed in the world. Is this true? He read it some place.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Yay!!! I've got two maybe three and one mixed shepherd in my neighborhood. None are social though...


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

volcano said:


> They are here, I have at least 10 in the neighborhood. Most of them are not social so you wouldnt see them unless you walked by and got barked at. I brought my sable girl to petsmart and the employees commented on never seeing one that color- working dog owners dont bring them to petsmart to mingle with idiots. i have to introduce her to dogs though. My girl met a huge cane corso tonight.


I have NEVER seen a working line GSD in Chicago. :shocked: When I get my WL, I bet the questions about what breed it is will never end. I cant even tell you how many times I get asked "What is he a mix of?... Is that a GSD and a .........?" when I'm out with Berlin. My answer: A GSD and a GSD! He's a purebred! Guess no one has seen a long coat GSD before. :hammer:


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Chicagocanine said:


> I want to know where they all are, too! I live in Chicago and I almost never see any GSDs around the city... I go to a lot of training classes and stores, shows, events and places where dogs are welcome too and I've only seen a handful of Shepherds at those places. I work at a vet clinic and only see a few come in there, and only one person I know owns Shepherds, she's a trainer. So where all they all hiding?
> I did used to have two people in my neighborhood who owned a GSD but that was many years ago.


Lol! All the GSD's of Chicago are in hiding!  Does the CPD have many (or any..?) K9's on duty?....

I would like to say most GSD owners are sociable people taking their dogs to classes, places, etc. I know I am! :crazy:


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

I also saw somewhere that they are one of the most popular breeds in the world. That really surprised me as I rarely see any GSDs out and about. I have a feeling that a lot of people get a GSD and they don't socialize the dog. I walk my dogs a couple miles a day and I only see one GSD. He is in a backyard and he always barks at us. I think it is kind of a catch 22. People get GSDs , don't socialize them, they get aggressive and GSDs get a bad name. Then since GSDs get a bad name it is tough to socialize your dog because others are afraid. I took Ranger to his first non-Seeing Eye group lesson tonight and I could tell that some of the dog owners were afraid of him even though he never barked or growled or acted any differently than the Golden Retriever next to him.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thats so crazy, because GSD's need so much socialization to be well rounded. I take Berlin EVERYYYYYYWHERE with me lol! Everyone knows us...But its so crazy that all these GSD's are hiding!  (If you live in Chicago and surrounding area - stop hiding, because me and Berlin need some GSD friends )


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't know, Riley comes with me to the stores, to the farmer's market, to festivals, to the beach, to work downtown occasionally, etc...

Everyone in my neighborhood knows and loves him. But, I still haven't met many other GSDs. The most I have ever seen in one location is at Montrose Beach. In fact, I kept looking to see if I would see ChicagoCanine's dog there...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The county I live in uses mal's, I don't know if all the individual towns have police dogs. I went to a dog walk and they did a k9 demo. A girl working with the police in my town approached me and my GSD. She took my number because they pull GSD's from shelters and try to work them if possible. The town I used to live in uses dogs shipped from Germany.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I think Chicago police dept uses some GSDs, and other breeds. I know some f the suburbs and other towns also use police dogs, too...
I believe Cook County sheriff's dept uses Malinois, a friend of mine works with them.



LifeofRiley said:


> Everyone in my neighborhood knows and loves him. But, I still haven't met many other GSDs. The most I have ever seen in one location is at Montrose Beach. In fact, I kept looking to see if I would see ChicagoCanine's dog there...


Like this? 











I think I've only ever seen one or two other GSDs there, though.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Back when I went in 2009 and 2010 you didn't need a permit. How do you get one if you don't live in Chicago or don't have a vet in Chicago? In 2009 it was my black lab and my oldest dog. In 2010 it was my oldest dog and the golden.



http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

llombardo said:


> Back when I went in 2009 and 2010 you didn't need a permit. How do you get one if you don't live in Chicago or don't have a vet in Chicago? In 2009 it was my black lab and my oldest dog. In 2010 it was my oldest dog and the golden.


Actually, you did need a permit in 2009 and 2010... I still have Bianca's permits from then in my file folders.

I believe the only way to get the permit is from a vet in the Chicagoland area. If your vet doesn't have them, I would call around and see if you can find a Chicago area vet who can help you get one. I think they will ask you to bring your dog in for an exam, and your dog needs to have all the other required vaccinations and etc for the permit. If your dog already has those from your regular vet you can bring proof or ask your vet to fax the relevant records to them. Then they can fill out the permit form and give you the permit and tag. I'm not sure if they will do it without doing an actual exam on your dog if you have proof that one was recently performed, they probably want at least to see your dog.
I ended up not getting a dog park permit last year because they changed the rules and started requiring Lepto vaccination. I was getting titers for some of the vacc, which they accept for the permit, but they don't have that for Lepto.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> Actually, you did need a permit in 2009 and 2010...


That is crazy..its a public beach and no one is there policing it. Thats a big OOPS...I was there two different times for the whole day. Never once did someone ask to see a permit nor did people talk about it. $5.00 isn't bad. Out in Dupage County it is $40.00 a year for one dog, then under $10.00 for every dog after the first one. I won't be going to any of the parks or beaches with my dogs, last time I was there, there was a crazy doberman running up and down the beach barking and growling at all the dogs. I had to keep my dogs in the water till he left


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

A permit for what? The dog beach?


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> Like this?


Yes, exactly.

Here are a few of my guy... maybe we will see each other one day : )


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

volcano said:


> A permit for what? The dog beach?


Yes a public beach that is separated by a fence that goes about 30 ft in the water. I know because my lab went around the fence and was checking out all the people that were right on the other side at the people beach. You don't even have to go in through the gates, you can walk around the fence in the water Now that I think of it, I did see a GSD there, it jumped that fence...it actually kept jumping the fence back and forth, it was having fun


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I walk the lakefront looking for smallmouth bass, Ill be there in a couple months with apache. Im gonna let her on the beach and im not paying I hate how chicago has gone downhill with the supposed "free" lakefront. The parking lots are pay lots now and the money doesnt even go to Illinois in any way. Daley stole 100 years worth of parking fees to sell the streets to a foreign corp. and then the tolls from schaumburg area have more than doubled, it costs 1.00 to go ten miles. im basically boycotting chicago But Ill make a few visits a year.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, the thing is dogs are actually not allowed on Chicago beaches. So, if you are on the "regular" beach with your dog you can get asked to leave, or if your dog is off leash on the "regular" beach you can actually get a ticket. 

To go to the dog beach, you need a dog park permit. At least it's only $5 a year to get a Chicago dog park permit, which is good for any Chicago dog park or beach. In Evanston, if you are not an Evanston resident it costs $120 a year to get a dog beach pass and that is only good for the one beach!

A few years ago the police were hanging out around the park near the entrance to the Montrose dog beach and giving tickets to people who let their dogs off the leash too soon,before they were actually within the dog beach confines... This was back when there was no fence where the big rocks are at the edge of the beach, so some people would let their dogs off leash in the park and let them run into the beach from there. I guess they wanted to make money. :/
I've never had anyone check my dog's tag at the parks or beaches but sometimes they do apparently. Also you can get a $500 fine for being without a permit.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The problem with Chicago the way I see it, is that they do things first and think later. My only problem with the dog beach is that there is lots of people that travel with their dogs and that beach would be a nice day outing, but it would be really difficult to do that in Chicago, because you have to have a vet there plus where you live


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey since we're on the subject of dogs and Chicago, do you guys know about the doggie "food truck" in Chicago? They have dog treats and stuff.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> Hey since we're on the subject of dogs and Chicago, do you guys know about the doggie "food truck" in Chicago? They have dog treats and stuff.


I'm guessing its by the dog parks and beach right? I seen a doggie food truck once at the Pet Show in Darien. I actually bought treats from it, so I am thinking it might be the same company?


----------



## angryrainbow (Jul 1, 2012)

"German shephards"

Being the most popular dog breed in Chicago, I would hope they'd know how to spell German Shepherd. ):


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

llombardo said:


> I'm guessing its by the dog parks and beach right? I seen a doggie food truck once at the Pet Show in Darien. I actually bought treats from it, so I am thinking it might be the same company?


Yeah I think there's only one, so probably the same one. When I saw them they were at one of the shelter walkathons, I think the one for Anti Cruelty Society. I think they go to different areas but yeah they probably go near the dog parks and beaches a lot, maybe near where festivals and things are going on too.
I found a link: Fido To Go | Chicago's Premier Gourmutt Food Truck for Dogs


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

This is interesting!
The other day, 2 other GSD joined my dog at the park, we were the only ones there. They had a good play around.
I do see plenty of them, actually. 

Who mentioned the PD, I had seen one K9 GSD in training at the PSA club, and that was only my second time there!


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Anyone interested in a chicago meetup? My 13 week old needs to meet some well behaved dogs. Pm me if interested and depending on who all is in we can do it in the 'burbs or the city.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

A Chicago meet up group might not be a bad idea...someone else started a thread about one in Michigan(I think it was Michigan). I don't think its to easy to find a place that is secure to bring a whole bunch of GSD's...if anyone has any ideas?


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

the gsd training club of chicago is in hanover park and its 6 bux to show up and train.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

volcano said:


> the gsd training club of chicago is in hanover park and its 6 bux to show up and train.


My trainer from agility trains there. I've never checked it out, maybe I will.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

volcano said:


> the gsd training club of chicago is in hanover park and its 6 bux to show up and train.


thanks for mentioning! that certainly beats $160 ob classes.


----------

